# Vostok 2416B Vs 2416A



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, I have just ordered a nice looking Vostok with a 2416A movement, it's a new model for 2010 apparently.

Could anyone be so kind as to tell me the difference, or which movement is better please? I have a few Vostoks and I like them but all are with the 2416B movement.

Thanks


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

It's this item number: 110543882377


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Â£60!! is that how much they go ffor now??


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Â£60!! is that how much they go ffor now??


I thought it a tad pricey but the chap in Nottingham doesn't have those ones and i quite like it


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

AS far as I remember the 2416A is the earlier version of the 2416B

Vostok being in financial restructuring mode, god knows this might be a push of a limited edition of a batch of 2416A's they had lying about or something...

though perhaps its a typo?

to quote Chascomm, from another board:

*"The first automatic versions of Vostok's 24mm movements (2416A) had 21 jewels and used the usual ETA/Eterna-style reverser wheels with internal wire-click clutch mechanism. Later versions used Elgin-style reversers with 5 ruby ball bearings in each, hence 10 extra jewels in the jewel-count. Technically it is a better solution, but unfortunately the quality control dropped at the same time; so the 2416B has a worse reputation despite a better design. The extra jewels are not the problem."*


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi.

Zenitar's ebay shop has the same Amphibia listed as a 2416b with 31 jewels.

It's item no 120575170680 if you wanna take a look


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, i think it must be a typo, it looks like it is a 2416B with 31 jewels.

I've been delving into various sellers, and looks like the russian watches in Nottingham is in fact trading under several names, and the chap's name is Robert Stomak, (same name on the invoice i received for the one i ordered from Cambridgeshire, how strange.


----------



## WatchFred (Mar 25, 2011)

>>The 2416B might stand for 2416B[etter], because it's 10 extra jewels are there to be more refined; hence it's tougher to break the watch ánd it tells the time kind of more exact.<<


----------

